# Everytime I Try To Quit...



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Every time I find a new job on Craigslist (gig or something) it never evens out to the money I make with Lyft/Uber. Yesterday (Sunday 4/16/15) I made $150 (sans 20% commission) In 4 hours. And honestly there's nothing else like that. 

To the naysayers who talk about "costs" my car is under warranty for now so maintenance is free. For gas? My mileage goes UP b/c more driving (2013 Ford Focus baby) and I can maintain a friendly attitude. PLUS I work when I want. (I'm lazy)

Anyone else feel the same way I do?


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

how the hell did you make that much? did you get lucky back to back long trips? I have to work an entire day to make $150.

We dont have lyft in toronto just uber, which is probably why i make so little.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Every time I find a new job on Craigslist (gig or something) it never evens out to the money I make with Lyft/Uber. Yesterday (Sunday 4/16/15) I made $150 (sans 20% commission) In 4 hours. And honestly there's nothing else like that.
> 
> To the naysayers who talk about "costs" my car is under warranty for now so maintenance is free. For gas? My mileage goes UP b/c more driving (2013 Ford Focus baby) and I can maintain a friendly attitude. PLUS I work when I want. (I'm lazy)
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way I do?


Do you have a retirement plan? health insurance? will you be able to replace your car in 2 years when it will no doubt require a lot of maintenance? How much is your car payment? Will you be able to afford car payment and maintenance in two years? Did you get hemorrhoids yet? Great to be positive just make sure you got all the numbers worked out!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> how the hell did you make that much? did you get lucky back to back long trips? I have to work an entire day to make $150.
> 
> We dont have lyft in toronto just uber, which is probably why i make so little.


I cherry pick my rides and chase surge. I'm also in San Francisco


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Do you have a retirement plan? health insurance? will you be able to replace your car in 2 years when it will no doubt require a lot of maintenance? How much is your car payment? Will you be able to afford car payment and maintenance in two years? Did you get hemorrhoids yet? Great to be positive just make sure you got all the numbers worked out!


I have dehydrated a few times not wanting to drink water. This isn't good long term I agree. Can't move out because can't show proof of income. I get it. BUT money? 
My insurance is $200 car note $400. I make those payment's regularly.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Insurance is $200.... A month?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Insurance is $200.... A month?


Yeah they're charging me up the butt. I'm 22 and have a point on my license.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I have dehydrated a few times not wanting to drink water. This isn't good long term I agree. Can't move out because can't show proof of income. I get it. BUT money?
> My insurance is $200 car note $400. I make those payment's regularly.


Its great part-time or in between gigs or maybe full time if your one of those maniacs that can work almost 24/7. Otherwise, its BEER MONEY....feels great going in but comes out just as fast!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Its great part-time or in between gigs or maybe full time if your one of those maniacs that can work almost 24/7. Otherwise, its BEER MONEY....feels great going in but comes out just as fast!


Once it arrives on Wednesday it's already spent!!!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

It's been working out pretty well for me..Hourly seems to be going up the last few weeks. Netted $110 last night in 5 hours, only doing 5 rides. Hard to find a job doing that working the hours I want to work (I have to work around a full-time and other part-time job).


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I have dehydrated a few times not wanting to drink water. This isn't good long term I agree. Can't move out because can't show proof of income. I get it. BUT money?
> My insurance is $200 car note $400. I make those payment's regularly.


Can't show proof of income? So those invoices you get from Uber...that show how much you make...are...???


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Every time I find a new job on Craigslist (gig or something) it never evens out to the money I make with Lyft/Uber. Yesterday (Sunday 4/16/15) I made $150 (sans 20% commission) In 4 hours. And honestly there's nothing else like that.
> 
> To the naysayers who talk about "costs" my car is under warranty for now so maintenance is free. For gas? My mileage goes UP b/c more driving (2013 Ford Focus baby) and I can maintain a friendly attitude. PLUS I work when I want. (I'm lazy)
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way I do?


I would keep looking. How many benefits do you get with Uber? 401K, profit sharing, health ins., vacation?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber is for stupid old men. Young female:
1. Shouldn't be lazy.
2. Should be studying.
3. Could be wife/mother.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> Anyone else feel the same way I do?


Sorry, no. Haven't found that magic car yet that never wears out and never loses value. But as soon as I do...


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Sorry, no. Haven't found that magic car yet that never wears out and never loses value. But as soon as I do...


My car is under warranty for now so it's working in my favor. Although value is definitely decreasing.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Uber is for stupid old men. Young female:
> 1. Shouldn't be lazy.
> 2. Should be studying.
> 3. Could be wife/mother.


Why can't I be lazy? I'm in college getting my bachelor's but I have bills still????? And that wife thing or mother whatchamacallit is really 1950s....


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Why can't I be lazy? I'm in college getting my bachelor's but I have bills still????? And that wife thing or mother whatchamacallit is really 1950s....


What? Why can't you be lazy? What a stupid question is it? You've answered it in your reply: "I have bills still". Let's see who wins this game of question marks in one post? 1950s is when I was born, get it?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> What? Why can't you be lazy? What a stupid question is it? You've answered it in your reply: "I have bills still". Let's see who wins this game of question marks in one post? 1950s is when I was born, get it?


Yes therefore I use Lyft/Uber as a means of income while attending university.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> Yes therefore I use Lyft/Uber as a means of income while attending university.


Income? Don't kid yourself, kiddo. You know that you're trading your car's equity off. I'm sure you didn't buy this car for cash. And now when you've depriciated it to the point it's out of warranty all these repairs are straight from your pocket. And if you get into accident this game is over.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Income? Don't kid yourself, kiddo. You know that you're trading your car's equity off. I'm sure you didn't buy this car for cash. And now when you've depriciated it to the point it's out of warranty all these repairs are straight from your pocket. And if you get into accident this game is over.


Well seeing as how I have 70k miles left until the warranty is over I'm ok and seeing as how the only bills I have are car note and insurance. I'd say my marginal profits pay those bills.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

70K until power train warranty expired. Most cars don't have power train issues while new. Problems come from electronic equipment, electrical system, braking, cooling systems, suspension, steering, airconditoning, etc. All of these are not covered by power train warranty FYI. As I said, you are trading your car's equity off. When the real warranty expires in 6 thousand miles you're are on your own. You would end up with a pretty well beat up pile of junk out of warranty with a tons of miles on it upside down and 400 a month bill for it. God forbid you get into an accident and your insurance drops you, or you get second point on your record.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> 70K until power train warranty expired. Most cars don't have power train issues while new. Problems come from electronic equipment, electrical system, braking, cooling systems, suspension, steering, airconditoning, etc. All of these are not covered by power train warranty FYI. As I said, you are trading your car's equity off. When the real warranty expires in 6 thousand miles you're are on your own. God forbid you get into an accident and your insurance drops you.


This is not power train warranty this is a different warranty that if my electronic system or cooling system break it will be fixed. Only thing I've paid for so far is replacement tires.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Did you buy an extended warranty from a dealer?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Did you buy an extended warranty from a dealer?


Yes.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> How much did you pay for it?


It's included in the car note


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Obviously. You balance on this note grossly exceeds your car's value. By driving for Uber you continue to depriciate your car further more. You, as I said going in a wrong direction an will regret doing this when reality hits. Car is beat by taxi service, miles, usage, tough SF terrain. It is already a highly depreciating asset and you add livery to it
It is road to disaster, because you signed your credit on it. Wrong path kiddo.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Obviously. You balance on this note grossly exceeds your car's value. By driving for Uber you continue to depriciate your car further more. You, as I said going in a wrong direction an will regret doing this when reality hits. Car is beat by taxi service, miles, usage, tough SF terrain. It is already a highly depreciating asset and you add livery to it
> It is road to disaster, because you signed your credit on it. Wrong path kiddo.


My parents and I have our names on it and yes sf kills my car. Bit it's totally temporary.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> My parents and I have our names on it and yes sf kills my car. Bit it's totally temporary.


Tell me about it. The car I Ubered on is sold. I signed for my kids car, so he gets his credit developed. And I used to sell these worthless extended warranties for a good profit. Have seen too many people grossly upside down on their car notes.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Tell me about it. The car I Ubered on is sold. I signed for my kids car, so he gets his credit developed. And I used to sell these worthless extended warranties for a good profit. Have seen too many people grossly upside down on their car notes.


Do you not drive anymore for them?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope. I get couple of grand UI. Beats Ubering.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Nope. I get couple of grand UI. Beats Ubering.


Man I loved UI holy shit.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> I cherry pick my rides and chase surge. I'm also in San Francisco


Nice to see Uber drivers not behaving EXACTLY like the cabs. Uber came to be because of complaints people had about cabs cherry picking trips. And how do Uber drivers respond? Well, it seems by doing the same thing.

"Hypocrisy." Look it up.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Nice to see Uber drivers not behaving EXACTLY like the cabs. Uber came to be because of complaints people had about cabs cherry picking trips. And how do Uber drivers respond? Well, it seems by doing the same thing.
> 
> "Hypocrisy." Look it up.


Those $7 rides are crazy. Lately it's been $15 without surge pricing. When I chase the surge however I waste gas in doing so and it cancels out anyway haha. They should just raise the prices or better yet just transfer me $5,000 for the hell of it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MikeB said:


> 70K until power train warranty expired. Most cars don't have power train issues while new. Problems come from electronic equipment, electrical system, braking, cooling systems, suspension, steering, airconditoning, etc. All of these are not covered by power train warranty FYI. As I said, you are trading your car's equity off. When the real warranty expires in 6 thousand miles you're are on your own. You would end up with a pretty well beat up pile of junk out of warranty with a tons of miles on it upside down and 400 a month bill for it. God forbid you get into an accident and your insurance drops you, or you get second point on your record.


Perhaps she has Metromile or the new Farmers product. Anybody in California Ubering without Metromile or the new Farmer's Insurance is an idiot. Anybody in California wanting to make a point (scare) other California drivers about being dropped instead of informing them of the present insurance options are more than idiots.


----------

